# Viper 5901 / Hummer H3 / Door Open



## blzachary (Aug 3, 2010)

I had this system installed at Best Buy yesterday. It was working fine when they did the demo for me, etc. I got home and the system would not work like they showed. When I lock the doors the remote will say "Door Open" when everything is clearly closed and locked. I tried to do the auto start and the car just wants to turn over and not start.

Could they have some wiring wrong?

I know this is a fairly new system on the market, but I've been reading about a lot of mishaps with this system. Is this just a bad system?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

blzachary said:


> I had this system installed at Best Buy yesterday. It was working fine when they did the demo for me, etc. I got home and the system would not work like they showed. When I lock the doors the remote will say "Door Open" when everything is clearly closed and locked. I tried to do the auto start and the car just wants to turn over and not start.
> 
> Could they have some wiring wrong?
> 
> I know this is a fairly new system on the market, but I've been reading about a lot of mishaps with this system. Is this just a bad system?


 Take it back find out if the guy that did the work was MECP certified(I'm sure he isn't), then explain the them you paid for a product they did not deliver! Show your receipt, tell them either fix it or refund your money.


----------

